

Microsoft to drop Desktop App from Windows 8 ARM tablets? - Athtar
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/microsoft/microsoft-to-drop-desktop-app-from-windows-8-arm-tablets/11325

======
laconian
It's amazing how rapidly the story is changing so close to Win8's release
date. You'd think major strategic items such as this would've been ironed out
long ago.

